# ANZSCO 261314 (Software Tester) has been removed from the State Nomination Occupation



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I had applied for my skill assessment against AZSCO code(261314-Software Tester) and had received a positive response for the same from ACS

Had applied for my Skill Assessment(VISA SubClass 190) and was just about to apply for my Victoria State sponsorship today, but I got to know that AZSCO code(261314-Software Tester) has been removed.

Kindly let me know if I can go ahead and apply for Victoria or New South Wales State Sponsorship against AZSCO code(261313-Software Engineer), using the Skill Assessment that has been done for AZSCO code(261314-Software Tester).

I am totally dejected and lost, so please let me know what are the options that I have now.

Looking forward to hear from you at the earliest possible.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

Dear please note skills assessment is for the anzsco code so you must have assessment approved in relevant code for state or eoi visa.

If you want to apply for software engineer go for reassessment from ACS.


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Awan,

Could you please let me know what's the process for reassessment from ACS. Should I again shell out some money?

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Advance notice of temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria

You can still apply for Victoria you've got like 4 days or so. Said that I am not demotivating you but Victoria is really picky and they take a long time to give you the result i.e 3.5 months.
Offshore applicants face alot of rejections because they usually prefer fresh Victorian graduates and applicants who are on 457 visa working in Victoria. 

NSW new list will be published on OCT 1st aswell. But its highly unlikely it ll will be in the list as it wasn't on the list for July 14th intake.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

deejayk83 said:


> Hi Awan,
> 
> Could you please let me know what's the process for reassessment from ACS. Should I again shell out some money?
> 
> ...


I dont agree with Awans suggestion.
You choose the ANSZCO code relating to what you do.
As you are tester you've chosen 261314 and if you go for a reassessment with 261313(software engineer) just because its got more potential than 261314 you might face a negative assessment from ACS because your roles and responsibilities would'nt match with 261313.


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks so much for the prompt response GinjaNINJA.

Will apply for VICTORIA State sponsorship right away and hope that all goes well.


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Subclass 190 Software Tester 261314*

Hi All,

Please let me know the criteria used now by VIC to process the EOI's filed before 
Oct 1 2014 as they have stopped the invites for Software Tester till Jan 5,2015.

Details are as below:

ACS +ve : More than 3 years (5 Points) - Deducted 4 years out of 8 years.
EOI Lodged: 31-July-2014
Occupation applied: 261314(Software Tester)
IELTS:R 7.5,L7.5,S 7,W 7 Overall 7.5

I exactly get 55+5(SS) = 60 points and running in 9th week.
What are the chances of getting a positive response.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dass1981 (Sep 20, 2014)

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please let me know the criteria used now by VIC to process the EOI's filed before
> Oct 1 2014 as they have stopped the invites for Software Tester till Jan 5,2015.
> ...


Hi Archana,

SS applied before Oct 1, 2014 should not be affected by this temporary suspension of ICT occupations by Victoria state.

I am also awaiting response from Victoria for Software Tester and its 11th week running now.

As about the chances, just fingers crossed for a postive outcome.
All the best for you too.

Das


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

dass1981 said:


> Hi Archana,
> 
> SS applied before Oct 1, 2014 should not be affected by this temporary suspension of ICT occupations by Victoria state.
> 
> ...


Hi Das,

Thanks for the reply. 
How many points have you applied with? Hope for the positive response and all the best to you.
Really crossing fingers as lot of money & effort have gone in for the process.

Archana:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## dass1981 (Sep 20, 2014)

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi Das,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> How many points have you applied with? Hope for the positive response and all the best to you.
> ...


Hi Archana,

I have applied with 65 points(5 points included for Vic SS).
Yea very true that lots of money n effort as well as emotional ups and downs too.

Hope the victorian government responds positive.

Das


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

dass1981 said:


> Hi Archana,
> 
> I have applied with 65 points(5 points included for Vic SS).
> Yea very true that lots of money n effort as well as emotional ups and downs too.
> ...


Hi Das,

Great you are not at the border points although required is 60 points.
Any idea on what basis do they filter the applications received so far as VIC has stated that we have received many applications and not to further delay the processing they have put an hold on new applications.

Just need to know on what basis they will filter the applications
1. Number of points
2. Years of experience etc etc 

Kindly show some light if anyone is aware of it.

Regards,
Archana


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi Das,
> 
> Great you are not at the border points although required is 60 points.
> Any idea on what basis do they filter the applications received so far as VIC has stated that we have received many applications and not to further delay the processing they have put an hold on new applications.
> ...


Nobody knows what they look at. best we can guess is overall profile but oflate rejections for ICT profiles are quite high. Victoria wants a good mix of professionals but they were getting 65-70% application from ICT professionals only.


----------



## dass1981 (Sep 20, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Nobody knows what they look at. best we can guess is overall profile but oflate rejections for ICT profiles are quite high. Victoria wants a good mix of professionals but they were getting 65-70% application from ICT professionals only.


Yes I too agree with Danav, Vic surely gives more weightage to overall skills presented on the individual's CV.

Hope we get a positive response from them soon.

Das


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Das/Archana,

Wishing you guys all the best and am sure that all will go well.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies.

Hoping to get the positive response. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Das,

Any go with EOI? You might be completing 12 weeks.


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi All,

My friend is in 15th week of her EOI and VIC state has replied saying that they are collecting Industry feedback and finalizing on the skill "Software Tester". Could anyone tell me what does this mean?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My friend is in 15th week of her EOI and VIC state has replied saying that they are collecting Industry feedback and finalizing on the skill "Software Tester". Could anyone tell me what does this mean?


seems your friend will get good news soon. i take this mail as a positive signal.


----------



## dass1981 (Sep 20, 2014)

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi Das,
> 
> Any go with EOI? You might be completing 12 weeks.



Hi Archana,

No news as yet, I m still waiting for Vic SS response.
Yea ur right, I am in the week 12 of SS....and nervous !!!!!

Das


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Das,

Wish you all the best and keep up the hope. Everything will go fine.
Just mail them once you complete 13 weeks.

Regards,
Archana


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

Any opinions whether Software testing will reopen in January . I had already done my ACS and waiting for my IELTS result. Currently based in Sydney on 457 visa. Is there any other way out to apply for Victorian State Sponsorship


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

As such nobody can say whether software tester skill will be opened for VIC in January,2015.
Also it will be a conflict if you apply for VIC staying in NSW since they might ask for commitment to state.


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Das,

Any go on your EOI??? Did you happen to mail them and received any standard response?

Regards,
Archana


----------



## priyanka.suhas (Aug 19, 2014)

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please let me know the criteria used now by VIC to process the EOI's filed before
> Oct 1 2014 as they have stopped the invites for Software Tester till Jan 5,2015.
> ...



Hi Archana,

Would like to hear update on your application status.

Also may I know your engineering stream as you said ACS has deducted 4 years from your 8 years exp.

Could you post your roles and responsibilities u submitted to ACS. It would be helpful to people like us.


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

priyanka.suhas said:


> Hi Archana,
> 
> Would like to hear update on your application status.
> 
> ...


Hi Suhas,

As far as the application status I am running in 11th week of my EOI. No updates as people are waiting for 15-16 weeks for results with EOI - VIC Software Tester.

I have done my BE in E&C.


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi All,

Is this an *automated reply *which we get after 12 weeks from VIC???

"Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination. 

The Victorian Government is currently finalizing procedures in obtaining industry feedback for the occupation of 261314 Software Tester, and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the sponsorship application. 

We apologize for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible. "

Please let me know if this is an automated reply everyone gets????


----------



## dass1981 (Sep 20, 2014)

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is this an *automated reply *which we get after 12 weeks from VIC???
> 
> ...



Hi Archana,

I believe this is a standard response from Victorian government when someone enquires about the status.

It's now 13th week completed after I applied and yet no response.I am planning to write to them the coming Monday.

Did u write to them asking for ur status?

Das


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

dass1981 said:


> Hi Archana,
> 
> I believe this is a standard response from Victorian government when someone enquires about the status.
> 
> ...


Hi all,
My friend got her EOI rejection in 16 week although received a standard industry feedback mail
Also she had 75 points and filed EOI on 6-July-2014.
Hopes are NIL for Victoria - software tester 261314.


----------



## divyasharma4 (Feb 24, 2013)

This is an awful news. I checked this post today morning and came to know about sw tester skill removed temporarily from vic occupation list. I had submitted my eoi in august this year with a total of 60 points after counting ss from vic. Reading these posts it looks like i have no chances for getting selected for nomination. Has anyone recieved a positive reply yet post july 2014 for sw tester skill? Please reply.

Thanks,
Divya
Sw tester
Acs +ve deducted 4 yrs
Ielts 7.5
Eoi/vic ss filed in august


----------



## priyanka.suhas (Aug 19, 2014)

divyasharma4 said:


> This is an awful news. I checked this post today morning and came to know about sw tester skill removed temporarily from vic occupation list. I had submitted my eoi in august this year with a total of 60 points after counting ss from vic. Reading these posts it looks like i have no chances for getting selected for nomination. Has anyone recieved a positive reply yet post july 2014 for sw tester skill? Please reply.
> 
> Thanks,
> Divya
> ...


Any update Archana?


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Nope. Hopes are NIL for software tester in Vic.

Please update this thread if anyone received positive invite from Vic.


----------



## divyasharma4 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Suhas & Archana,
I have been follwing your posta on this thread. I am also a sw tester with 55+5=60 points for vic state. Its my 12th week now. Should i expect a standard industry reply this week? Also do u suggest i should follow up with them further or wait until 15 to 16 weeks?
Please keep me posted with you ss status.

Thanks,
Divya


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

divyasharma4 said:


> Hi Suhas & Archana,
> I have been follwing your posta on this thread. I am also a sw tester with 55+5=60 points for vic state. Its my 12th week now. Should i expect a standard industry reply this week? Also do u suggest i should follow up with them further or wait until 15 to 16 weeks?
> Please keep me posted with you ss status.
> 
> ...


Sorry to say but vic is still in rejection mode


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Divya,

Best is to wait for 15-16 weeks and then later to check with them on status.
I have completed 14th week now and have not checked with them as the normal time is 16 weeks nowadays.


----------



## divyasharma4 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Archana,

Thanks for your reply. It makes sense to wait for 15-16 weeks if that's what they take to get back to us with the application status. This gives me hope. I'll wait to hear from you on your application status as well. Keep us posted..Wish you good luck!

Thanks,
Divya


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Divya,

Thanks and now hopes are entirely based on luck.
Will let you know once I get a reply from them. I am in 15th week now.

Recently I have not seen any positive invites from VIC for Software Tester(261314). 

After all its a lot of money & effort to reach this stage along with time. Lets see what happens hoping for the best.:fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Archana


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

divyasharma4 said:


> Hi Archana,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. It makes sense to wait for 15-16 weeks if that's what they take to get back to us with the application status. This gives me hope. I'll wait to hear from you on your application status as well. Keep us posted..Wish you good luck!
> 
> ...


Hi Divya,

I am slightly behind you, I have completed 9 Weeks. Just wanted to know how many years of exp do you have? I have 7 years of exp and another person Sushree also had 7 years exp. Unfortunately, she got rejected after waiting for 16 weeks.

Let us all share our experience and our field of exp(banking, warehousing etc) and see to which exp they are granting. This way we can know in which fields they have openings and are getting grants.

Sandy


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Sandeep,

My friend had 8 years of exp validated - 10 points
She filed her EOI with 75 points but got her rejection in 16th week.

So it doesn't depend on domain experience. As such no invites for Vic.

May be the skill software tester will be out of Vic list soon,that's in Jan 2015.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> My friend had 8 years of exp validated - 10 points
> She filed her EOI with 75 points but got her rejection in 16th week.
> ...


I read ur post when u mentioned about her, I understand they are giving it on their own terms but before applying I researches a lot and saw few people get invited based on few points as mentioned below.
Cover letter
MNC exp
Field of exp

However, this theory is also speculative but I wrote a cover letter of 5 pages and mentioned in it how my exp helps vic state. Let's see if it makes any difference.


----------



## priyanka.suhas (Aug 19, 2014)

Is it really worth spending so much for PR and moving. I mean do we really get a job there? Do you personally know someone who has been on PR to Australia and have got a good job in recent times? What is the average time to get one?


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

priyanka.suhas said:


> Is it really worth spending so much for PR and moving. I mean do we really get a job there? Do you personally know someone who has been on PR to Australia and have got a good job in recent times? What is the average time to get one?


I heard about one person who had a very good job and he moved to A us on PR and didn't get a job. He worked on Sap Basis. After living for a year and half he moved to USA. 

My personal opinion is if u have good contacts move thr, if u don't have think abt it. The reason I am saying it becoz I heard we will be able to get jobs faster thru reference. It doesn't mean we can't get directly but its slow, lot of competition. Avg time varies from.plc to plc and field to field.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

priyanka.suhas said:


> Is it really worth spending so much for PR and moving. I mean do we really get a job there? Do you personally know someone who has been on PR to Australia and have got a good job in recent times? What is the average time to get one?


I know 2 persons who went to vic and landed with jobs within 2 months


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

priyanka.suhas said:


> Is it really worth spending so much for PR and moving. I mean do we really get a job there? Do you personally know someone who has been on PR to Australia and have got a good job in recent times? What is the average time to get one?


ofcourse difficult but not impossible to find ICT job in Victoria. However Testing jobs are very rare now. most of them are outsourced but big financial companies still have their testing teams in Melbourne. good experience in financial domain will be huge plus.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> ofcourse difficult but not impossible to find ICT job in Victoria. However Testing jobs are very rare now. most of them are outsourced but big financial companies still have their testing teams in Melbourne. good experience in financial domain will be huge plus.


To add here one company was australian and second one indian


----------



## priyanka.suhas (Aug 19, 2014)

Now this is some hope!! thanks ppl.... I am into healthcare domain though...


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> My friend had 8 years of exp validated - 10 points
> She filed her EOI with 75 points but got her rejection in 16th week.
> ...


Hi Archana,

Is there any update regd ur application?


----------



## vyomverma (Jul 10, 2014)

*Query*

Hi Guys,
After going through all the posts, i have one query. Is it possible if we get PR from Australia and than ask our company like HCL, Infy or Wipro to send us to Australia. In that case they won't have to shell out the VISA processing fee, as we will be already having PR. And in this way one will be relieved from the hassles in searching for job.

Is there anything wrong with this. Just let me know the flaw, if iam missing anything.

Thanks


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

vyomverma said:


> Hi Guys,
> After going through all the posts, i have one query. Is it possible if we get PR from Australia and than ask our company like HCL, Infy or Wipro to send us to Australia. In that case they won't have to shell out the VISA processing fee, as we will be already having PR. And in this way one will be relieved from the hassles in searching for job.
> 
> Is there anything wrong with this. Just let me know the flaw, if iam missing anything.
> ...


Its actually other way round. if you tell them you have PR, your chances will be halved. 

Company send employees on 457 visa so that they can exploit them well and they know very well a PR will not stick with Indian company after getting some autralian experience. most of the companies have "No onshore PR" clause in their contract.

getting 457 visa is not a problem for Infi,wipro or TCS. they don't care enough to save their visa cost. And mind you they send people on particular project they can't afford to hire them for permanent roles.

Permanent jobs(if any) are offered to locals to prove that they care for locals as well and to keep government happy. they wont do intra company trasfer from India.

There are plenty of visa fraud and visa exploitation cases going on Indian IT companies. so nowdays they are bit careful and try to keep govt happy.


----------



## vyomverma (Jul 10, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Its actually other way round. if you tell them you have PR your chances will be halved.
> 
> Company send employees on 457 visa so that they can exploit them well and they know very well a PR will not stick with Indian company after getting some autralian experience. most of the companies have "No onshore PR" clause in their contract.
> 
> ...


So, how is the australian market in terms of IT jobs?
PS: I am assuming you are residing at Australia


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

vyomverma said:


> So, how is the australian market in terms of IT jobs?
> PS: I am assuming you are residing at Australia


Yes i am working in Australia on same 457 visa but working for Aussie company  current market is not great. i would have love to give you some positive vibes but unfortunately i can't find anything positive in current IT market. seen enough frustrated people looking for IT job from last 8-10 months.

References are key in Aussie job market. try to get some strong references. however this is easier said then done for an immigrant. 

next couple of months are crutial for Australia. its going downhill but if it survives next couple of month from sliping into recession then there is hope.


----------



## vyomverma (Jul 10, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Yes i am working in Australia on same 457 visa but working for Aussie company  current market is not great. i would have love to give you some positive vibes but unfortunately i can't find anything positive in current IT market. seen enough frustrated people looking for IT job from last 8-10 months.
> 
> References are key in Aussie job market. try to get some strong references. however this is easier said then done for an immigrant.
> 
> next couple of months are crutial for Australia. its going downhill but if it survives next couple of month from sliping into recession then there is hope.


okay..things look gloomy on that front  ..so how will you compare Australian IT with Canadian IT market?


----------



## divyasharma4 (Feb 24, 2013)

sandeepr said:


> divyasharma4 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Archana,
> ...


Hi Sandy,

I have 7.5 yrs of experience and ACS deducted 4 years for being an elctronics engineer.
I am currently working as a Test lead in a US based insurance company. I have traveled to US for more than six months on L1 visa and now working in India.
I do have some experience in automated regression testing but majorly my skillset is manual testing with ISTQB certification.

As far as getting a job is concerned, my friend got one in 1.5 months from Melbourne. This was last year almost the same time. Dec Jan are holiday months so job market is not that great during this season. It is also true to say that employers look for local experience. Our 7 yrs won't matter to them. So the struggle continues even after spending so much money.

All that matters is do you really want to migrate?!?! I want to. I am open explore other fields apart from IT.

So lets see how that goes. Plus its best to have a plan B if this doesnot work.

Best of luck!!


Thanks,
Divya


----------



## priyanka.suhas (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Archana,

What is the update?

Divya, what can be that plan B? Do you know any other country where we can try which has good scope for IT professionals?


----------



## divyasharma4 (Feb 24, 2013)

Canada provincial nomination.


----------



## priyanka.suhas (Aug 19, 2014)

Anybody any update?

Archana? What is the status... any hopes for us?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Rejections only


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

priyanka.suhas said:


> Anybody any update?
> 
> Archana? What is the status... any hopes for us?


I got rejected today.


----------



## priyanka.suhas (Aug 19, 2014)

sandeepr said:


> I got rejected today.


That's a really bad news ....


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

Got rejected with 60 points almost a month back for Vic Ss - s/w tester.
Well would say have to look for alternative options as I don't see any invites for s/w testers.


----------



## aspirant9 (Sep 6, 2015)

*Need details about ACS service to be selected for skill assesment*

Hi,

I would like to apply for a Australian PR VISA for CSOL code 261314 under subclass 190.

Could somebody please tell me about which service shall I select from the ACS for skills assesment. 

My education and work experience are as follows:
I have 8.5 years of work experience as a software tester in IT industry (completing 9 in Nov 2015).

I have a Bachelors degree in Electronics and communication Engineering from Nagpur university. There were 4 subject of computer field among the 39 theory subjects in 4 years. Following computer & related subjects were included in my engineering. (1: C & Data Structure, 2: Microprocessors. 3: Computer Organization, 4: Advance Microprocessors and micro controllers) 

Awaiting for positive reply.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

aspirant9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to apply for a Australian PR VISA for CSOL code 261314 under subclass 190.
> 
> ...


Fo for 261313 for assessment then it will be a cakewalk


----------



## vipulnagpal (Dec 1, 2015)

*Vipul*

Hi Ppl..

I am new to the forum as was gong through this thread, though an old one but its exactly my profession. I haven't started the process yet, as I am still going making up my mind for this and reading useful info like these.

Could you please tell me what happened to the pending applications for the testers in this thread?

Also I am not clear how is the work experience calculated.

I have 6 yrs of work ex as a S/W tester. I am B.Tech(ECE) and regular M.S in Software Engg & Telecommunications.

Some people are saying 2 yrs of work ex will be deducted(which qualifies me for 5 points) and some say 4 yrs will be deducted(which leaves me with zero. 6-4 = 2 < 3(reqd) ). 

Appreciate your help


----------

